# Today's Purchase



## Charley Davidson (May 7, 2014)

Picked this up today for $100.00 not sure if it's a deal or not, ordered a package of consumables off Ebay for $30.00

Cut thin stuff ok but failed on 3/8 or thicker but it's supposed to sever 1/2"


----------



## drs23 (May 7, 2014)

Really doesn't look beefy enough for 1/2" there Charley.


----------



## furpo (May 7, 2014)

Keep the info coming!
I've been looking at them also?


----------



## Rbeckett (May 7, 2014)

Charlie,
Look closely at the consumable and make sure they are undamaged.  Even a slight nick will cut down on the power it can generate for a cut.  The orifice MUST be round and undamaged as well as the center electrode.  Also remember that the piercing height is 1/8th of an inch and 1/16th while cutting.  If you drag it on the plate that will cut down on the life of your consumables big time too.  So raise and hold the torch at 1/8 to pierce the hole and drop it to 1/16 and move on with the cut.  Also make sure your air is clean and dry.  If you see a green lookin haze in the cut or jet that means you have moisture in the system and it is attacking the copper in the electrode and damaging it too.  PM me if your still having issues, but depending on the machine 3/8th may be about the max on used consumables.  I use a magnifying glass to inspect mine and found that the orifice is super fragile and easy to elongate and damage.  Good luck

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 8, 2014)

I got a chance to read the manual and according to it is supposed to cut half inch, I fooled around with it some more on my compressor and had it cut in a little better took the tip apart and the consumables were trashed so I guess when the consumables, this should be pretty good for $100


----------



## Rbeckett (May 8, 2014)

Your air pressure should be regulated between 60 and 70 PSI for the best possible Plasma stream too.  Too much pressure damages the orifice and not enough damages the electrode.  Have Fun!!!

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I had it set on 65 to 70 unless I need to cut some thin stuff I won't even mess with it till the consumables come
 Thanks


----------



## Rbeckett (May 8, 2014)

Good deal Charley!  The little bit of a learning curve is just about over and now the fun starts.  Just remember it will burn you bad quick and depending on the machine it can give you a heck of a shock, just be careful and enjoy the new machine.  I know my 60 Amp machine is a blast and it will sever 1 inch and cut 7/8ths all day long.

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 8, 2014)

I had a small self contained Hypertherm at one time that did okay for artwork but sold it I've used several other ones in a factory setting


----------



## GarageGuy (May 8, 2014)

Make sure your air supply is *very* dry.  Damp air/moisture will eat your consumables, and it will not cut nearly as well.

GG


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 8, 2014)

Right now I'm using two air dryers the inline type one is about 20 feet away from the compressor the other one is right on the back of the plasma cutter I also have a powered air dryer too just don't have it hooked up yet


----------



## GarageGuy (May 8, 2014)

I picked up a small used refrigerated air dryer for mine, and was surprised how much it helped.

GG


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 8, 2014)

WOW!!!  WHAAAAA???!  That's fantastic!  Even $250 would be a steal!


Bernie


----------



## gramps1951 (May 10, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Picked this up today for $100.00 not sure if it's a deal or not, ordered a package of consumables off Ebay for $30.00
> 
> Cut thin stuff ok but failed on 3/8 or thicker but it's supposed to sever 1/2"



For $100 you did OK but don't expect much out of it. These Chinese machines are branded by about a hundred different names and their output is very over rated. If you don't need to push it it will work fine up to a point. I'd buy one for $100 because a guy near me sells them new for $500 and I won't pay that!!

Mike from Canada


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 10, 2014)

Yeah I figured I couldn't get hurt for $100, I lost that much money on Easter Sunday. I went to use it last night and after using it I seen the torch was un screwed from the Machine quite a bit. I should have my new consumables Monday. If all fails I will sell it for a couple hundred on Craigslist


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 12, 2014)

Got my consumables today and tried it out Eighth inch thick cut very nicely Quarter inch the first part of the cut was good But started struggling the second part I think that had a lot to do with me not being very steady with it Speed wise I would not waste my money on a new one But did get more than I paid for


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2014)

I messed around with it a bit more late last night & was able to get a decent cut in the 1/4" it cut it clean but the cut was at a rather noticeable  angle, I'll try & cut with the torch angled to compensate for that, overall it's ok for the money.

Ironically my friend who owns Trucut CNC called me this morning to come to his Nashville home and help him out with some moving.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 16, 2014)

Very much worth the $100.00 I paid for it but I really would recommend staying away from any of these imports at a new cost.  It did what I needed it to do when fabricating the weed eater rack & I'm sure I'll get well over a hundred dollars worth of work out of it.


----------

